# Fastest Corner Method



## CubeLord (Aug 21, 2012)

Speed optimal involves solving the corners with commutators, conjugated commutators, and conjugated a-perms.


----------



## Meep (Aug 21, 2012)

Without affecting edges?

Edit: Derp, I went to this thread from the front page and didn't realize it was under BLD lol


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 21, 2012)

For me Old Pochmann is faster because with commutators I have to think too much.

If you take out ALL thinking part then obviously (implied by its name) Speed Optimised is faster.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 21, 2012)

Uhh..if you call something speed optimal then by definition there cannot be a faster way of solving


----------



## Godmil (Aug 21, 2012)

doh, I clicked other, when I should have gone for Speed optimal.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 21, 2012)

I think algs designed to be executed faster will be slower than algs not designed to do so so I didn't vote for speed optimal.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 21, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Uhh..if you call something speed optimal then by definition there cannot be a faster way of solving



Exactly.
Why was this poll even made?


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> Uhh..if you call something speed optimal then by definition there cannot be a faster way of solving



precisely.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 21, 2012)

EG and track your edges.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

irontwig said:


> EG and track your edges.



Well, people like Cameron can speed blind+memo 2x2 almost as fast as people blinding corners using 3style who average ~30 at bld.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 22, 2012)

CubeLord said:


> Speed optimal involves solving the corners with commutators, conjugated commutators, and conjugated a-perms.


In other words, with comms, comms and comms. Yeah, it must be faster than just comms


----------

